# Most underrated game?



## CryoScales (Aug 30, 2009)

Since there is a thread about overrated ones. How about underrated ones?

My list is mostly Deus Ex, most Legacy of Kain games, Daggerfall, Medabots on the GBA, Star Wars Jedi Outcast (and Academy, though it's singleplayer was crap), Marathon and Timesplitters Future Perfect.


----------



## Coolcat33333 (Aug 30, 2009)

Guilty Gear Series,

Blazblue.

That's about it.


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 30, 2009)

Supreme commander is the most underrated RTS of all time.
Almost 3 years since I bought it and i'm still playing it.

Other than that...
-Crysis wars 
-Unreal tournament 3


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 30, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> Unreal tournament 3



Unreal Tournament 3? I still hear people ranting about it on various PC centric forums. Sure it's not the most popular game out there, but it is still known


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 30, 2009)

Disgaea or Ogre Battle games.


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 30, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Unreal Tournament 3? I still hear people ranting about it on various PC centric forums. Sure it's not the most popular game out there, but it is still known



The definition of underrated is underestimation or how something is not given the credit its deserved, not its degree of fame.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 30, 2009)

Tetris anyone? *G*


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 30, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Tetris anyone? *G*



Tetris=perfection.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 30, 2009)

Castlevania: Harmony of Dissonance


----------



## Wreth (Aug 30, 2009)

Metal Arms: Glitch in the system

Best game I have ever played, great reviews. Unfortunately barely anyone knew it existed and the company that made it went bankrupt and didn't make the sequel ;~;


----------



## Envy (Aug 30, 2009)

Most of those games are very highly rated and critically acclaimed, just not popular.


When I hear Underrated, I think of stuff like Geist and Steambot Chronocles.


Geist was supposedly an FPS for Gamecube where you control a ghost. I say supposedly because it's really, really not; it's an adventure game with shooter segments, and a pretty decent and at least original one at that. But as a result of the FPS elements, the game was often given low ratings criticizing shallow depth in the shooter aspects and a linearity in solving the puzzles.

Really, it's a good game with an interesting premise and puzzles, and probably quite worthwhile if you like adventure games now that it's cheap. *nod*


Steambot Chonocles, meanwhile, had a lot of mediocre scores which it admittadly kind of deserved from a technical standpoint. Admittadly it's not the greatest game, and has issues (Your past having no effect on the storyline, no real benefits to choosing the evil path, a lot of aspects of the game and a choices are unexplored...) but it was incredibly original and is actually one of my favorite games despite it all.


Megaman Legends is something everyone hates on. Honestly, the only reason I can see why is that it's in not 'Megaman in 3D,' and possibly the controls. It has a huge quasi-metroidvania style dungeon, intense nonlinearity because of that, a unique setting and storyline, memorable characters, and it's filled to the brim with secrets. 

Of note is that every dungeon, with the exception of the tutorial one at the beginning of the game, is connected to every other one and freely transverable once you get the required powerup. It's not quite a 3D Metroid game, but it's surprisingly pretty close.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 30, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> -Crysis wars



I don't know if that's underrated, a lot of PC Gamers today still jizz their pants over Crysis.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 30, 2009)

Envy said:


> Geist was supposedly an FPS for Gamecube where you control a ghost. I say supposedly because it's really, really not; it's an adventure game with shooter segments, and a pretty decent and at least original one at that. But as a result of the FPS elements, the game was often given low ratings criticizing shallow depth in the shooter aspects and a linearity in solving the puzzles.
> 
> Really, it's a good game with an interesting premise and puzzles, and probably quite worthwhile if you like adventure games now that it's cheap. *nod*



The thing about Gheist (or so I've heard) is that even though you're a ghost, and the in-game world is supposed to be "open-ended", you can only possess certain things, and not others. Or only enter certain areas, and not others.


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 30, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> I don't know if that's underrated, a lot of PC Gamers today still jizz their pants over Crysis.



Crysis wars specifically though.
Its an awesome and fun multiplayer game.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 30, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> Crysis wars specifically though.
> Its an awesome and fun multiplayer game.



So you have it?

If so, we have to add each other and play a game together someday, I fucking love that game <333333


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 30, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> So you have it?
> 
> If so, we have to add each other and play a game together someday, I fucking love that game <333333



Yes.
VTOL spam FTW.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 30, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> Yes.
> VTOL spam FTW.



What's your Username on Crysis Wars? We have to play a game together sometime.

And yes, VTOL spam ftw


----------



## Miles_Rose (Aug 30, 2009)

Indigo Prophecy :3


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 30, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> What's your Username on Crysis Wars? We have to play a game together sometime.



Its yggdrasial.

And another underrated game is Chrome hounds.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Aug 30, 2009)

I think Pn 09 or what ever that game was on GameCube was underrated. I never got to play the full game but from what I played of the demo it was rather good


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 30, 2009)

Miles_Rose said:


> Indigo Prophecy :3



Hell yes. That game was a trip!


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 30, 2009)

Republic Commando


----------



## Midna (Aug 30, 2009)

Hotel Dusk: Room 215
I love that game


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 30, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Disgaea or Ogre Battle games.




I'd say Ogre battle moreso because unlike Disgaea, it didn't get re-released or even get to finish all the sequels. (Ogre battle was what, Episode 5 and Tactics Ogre was episode 7? Where's the rest?)

You can't walk two steps with someone either orgasming over the mention of Disgaea (or prinnies) or making dumbass claims that Disgaea has "SNES graphics" and half-ass assumptions about it despite having never played it. Maybe when Hour of Darkness was new because that game certainly had a limited-run. 

Meanwhile good luck trying to find most Ogre Battle games for the price of a Disgaea game. You can just walk up into a game store and find Disgaea. Ogre battle games usually have to go on eBay...or just emulate them.  


In the same fashion of "It wasn't really popular", I'd include Shadow Hearts. Especially covenant. They have a rather cult fanbase, even Koudelka. I definitely have to say Covenant was one of the most enjoyable games I've ever played, not just because I could have Anastasia use an eternal key on the final boss or watch as Joachim act like a 90s superhero in 1914.  And Eternal Punishment...probably because everyone just sees Innocent Sin featuring Hitler and makes Tatsuya fall in love with Jun and decide that's 100% better than everything Eternal Punishment did. I personally like Eternal Punishment's cast better. (Especially Ulala and Baofu.) 


And how about other stuff like Legend of Kyrandia, Laura Bow, Zak McKraken (You never hear any SCUMM-game fans talk about THAT game), Torin's Passage, Septerra Core, The 7th Guest, Clock Tower: First Fear & The Playstation version, or Hellgate London?


----------



## Aquin (Aug 30, 2009)

I gotta +1 for the FEAR series. A great FPS and equally great storyline. I think its underplayed cause people are scared xd.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 30, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> Its yggdrasial.



yggdrasial?

Well, whatever, I will add you to my buddies list once I get online, my username is zeromech6.

I am on Crysis wars a lot, so feel free to send me a message on steam or in-game on Crysis, and we can arrange something.


----------



## NukaXhownD (Aug 30, 2009)

Gadget Racers and Downhill Domination are a little underrated, if you ask me.


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 30, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> yggdrasial?
> 
> Well, whatever, I will add you to my buddies list once I get online, my username is zeromech6.
> 
> I am on Crysis wars a lot, so feel free to send me a message on steam or in-game on Crysis, and we can arrange something.



Yggdrasial is the villain from tails of symphonia.

I'll add you next time i'm on crysis wars.

Oh and another underrated game is Quake wars.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 30, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> The definition of underrated is underestimation or how something is not given the credit its deserved, not its degree of fame.



Thats what I meant though. Unreal Tournament 3. It was a success, it got great reviews, people play it today. There are much more underrated games out there then Unreal Tournament 3. Hell the original Unreal game is underrated. Most people don't know it even exists.



Aquin said:


> I gotta +1 for the FEAR series. A great FPS and equally great storyline. I think its underplayed cause people are scared xd.



Do you go on other forums at all? FEAR is talked on and on, on various forums. More so on the second game. Plus they are award winning and sell several million copies.

FEAR and, especially FEAR 2 were not scary. They were just mostly shock as things come out at you. If you want a scary game just play Clock Tower.


----------



## An Sionnach Rua (Aug 30, 2009)

Deus Ex is underrated? I thought everyone loved it?


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 30, 2009)

An Sionnach Rua said:


> Deus Ex is underrated? I thought everyone loved it?



True everyone loved it. I am mostly speaking from a more modern standpoint as most gamers I speak to who play it don't like it.


----------



## Corto (Aug 30, 2009)

That's kinda unfair. Gamers normally don't like old games for whatever reasons. By that logic, Doom or Wolfenstein 3D are underrated.


Kaamos said:


> Republic Commando


Gotta agree there, really fun game. And I loved the "serious" twist for a SW shooter. Possibly my favourite SW game.

Myself? I'd vote for Medievil, since I've never heard enough praise for such an awesome game, but I'm not sure... apparently it was well received, and the fact that it got both a remake and a relaunch (in the PS3 online store) makes me believe it wasn't really underrated. Maybe I just don't pay enough attention.


----------



## Wreth (Aug 30, 2009)

No one has played the awesomeness  that is Metal Arms: Glitch in the system? Shame =[


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 30, 2009)

Corto said:


> That's kinda unfair. Gamers normally don't like old games for whatever reasons. By that logic, Doom or Wolfenstein 3D are underrated.



Those games still get sequels


----------



## Skittle (Aug 30, 2009)

Fatal Frame series.


----------



## Twylyght (Aug 30, 2009)

Beyond Good and Evil.


----------



## Envy (Aug 31, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> The thing about Gheist (or so I've heard) is that even though you're a ghost, and the in-game world is supposed to be "open-ended", you can only possess certain things, and not others. Or only enter certain areas, and not others.



That was my point. People say it's supposed to be open ended for some reason, even though it's in absolutely no way open ended. 

I'm not sure where people even got that, the game is basically a straight line with few nonlinear moments.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 31, 2009)

Envy said:


> That was my point. People say it's supposed to be open ended for some reason, even though it's in absolutely no way open ended.
> 
> I'm not sure where people even got that, the game is basically a straight line with few nonlinear moments.



I guess they figured that since ghosts aren't really supposed to be "constricted" to being only able to possess certain things and not others, that anything in the game would be available, or that you could go anywhere in the in-game world.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 31, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Hell yes. That game was a trip!


Until the story got retarded *>:{*


----------



## Midna (Aug 31, 2009)

skittle said:


> Fatal Frame series.


the most underrated EVER
they need to release it in the US


----------



## Jelly (Aug 31, 2009)

Aquin said:


> I gotta +1 for the FEAR series. A great FPS and equally great storyline. I think its underplayed cause people are scared xd.



Buhh.
What?
Its a little girl.
I ain't afraid of no tiny bitch.
Especially when I've got testosterone bullets.

My most underrated game?
Uh.
Full Throttle.

Also, what...Fatal Frame is out in da US.
I played II. Scared the absolutely hilarious shit out of me and a friend.


----------



## pheonix (Aug 31, 2009)

Extreme G I II & III, Phantasy Star EPs I & II, Way of the Samurai, Tekken series, Mario party games, South Park, Crystalis, Mission Impossible, (for the NES and 64) 7th Saga, Secret of Evermore, and Smash TV. I can't think of anymore atm but that's a good list of underrated games.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 31, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Extreme G I II & III



Hell yes. I was just playing II earlier today.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 31, 2009)

Sin & Punishment


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 31, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> True everyone loved it. I am mostly speaking from a more modern standpoint as most gamers I speak to who play it don't like it.



Who on earth do you speak to? I've found more people who will boil you in acid for saying anything negative about it.


----------



## DragonRift (Sep 1, 2009)

*Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem*

While almost everyone who played it back then loved it, it still didn't get the attention it should have received.  Much like the critically acclaimed *Beyond Good & Evil*, not enough people cared enough to give it a fair shot until long after it was already out.

A shame too.  That game really had some of the most inventive ideas for its time.  There just aren't enough games out there that mess with your head the way this sucker did.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 1, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Hell yes. I was just playing II earlier today.



Lucky bastard! I only have III now since my I was destroyed and my II just disa-fucking-ppeared. I miss I & II cause they where better then III.  (though III was awesome!)


----------



## andybigfeet (Sep 1, 2009)

Peggle, i had the demo when i bought my pc and OMG it WAS SO FUN i seriously plaid it for 8 hours straight lol till i ran out of free play time =[


----------



## Bambi (Sep 1, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> Supreme commander is the most underrated RTS of all time.
> Almost 3 years since I bought it and i'm still playing it.


Yep, this.

Another underrated game series would be Saints Row.


----------



## Midna (Sep 1, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Buhh.
> What?
> Its a little girl.
> I ain't afraid of no tiny bitch.
> ...


I meant FF4
and I played the second it scared the shit out of me too


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 1, 2009)

I thought Chrono Cross was pretty underrated.


----------



## DragonRift (Sep 1, 2009)

CinnamonApples said:


> I thought Chrono Cross was pretty underrated.



Wow, really?  From all the "10's" it got from reviewers on websites and magazines across the board, I felt it was quite OVERrated.  I highly agree that it's an enjoyable standalone RPG for the most part, but as a sequel to what many call one of the greatest games of all time.... it was a lousy one.

I will admit that it has gotten an unfair amount of hate that it doesn't really deserve.


----------



## DragonRift (Sep 1, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Yep, this.
> 
> Another underrated game series would be Saints Row.



Hell... yes.  I had tons more fun with *Saints Row 2* than I did with *GTA4*.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

Most underrated game is probably Halo 3 or Call of Duty 5.


----------



## Envy (Sep 1, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> Most underrated game is probably Halo 3 or Call of Duty 5.












DragonRift said:


> *Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem*
> 
> While almost everyone who played it back then loved it, it still didn't get the attention it should have received. Much like the critically acclaimed *Beyond Good & Evil*, not enough people cared enough to give it a fair shot until long after it was already out.
> 
> A shame too. That game really had some of the most inventive ideas for its time. There just aren't enough games out there that mess with your head the way this sucker did.



Yeah, that game was awesome~~

As a random side note, it's a second party Nintendo title... They own that series. A Lovecraft-inspired series full of cosmic horror and nightmare fuel where you can never be sure if your characters will live or die, that messes directly with the player themselves. A game where a full chapter is basically a video game version of HP Lovecraft's The Rats In The Wall.

...If anyone tells you Nintendo is for kids, you show them *THIS.*


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

Envy said:


>


 
Its called a joke.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2009)

The Final Fantasy Legends serie, almost nobody knows about it, and those who happen to kno it say it sucks cuz its not in the main serie... but in fact, its pretty good, and imo, Legends II's the best game of the whole Final Fantasy trademark


----------



## DragonRift (Sep 1, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> The Final Fantasy Legends serie, almost nobody knows about it, and those who happen to kno it say it sucks cuz its not in the main serie... but in fact, its pretty good, and imo, Legends II's the best game of the whole Final Fantasy trademark



Ahh, the *Romancing SaGa* series... I think it's ironic that the good chapters had the *SaGa* title changed in the states to *FF Legends*, 'cause ever since *SaGa Frontier* came into play, it really took a nosedive.  *Unlimited SaGa* hopefully closed the doors forever, 'cause it's obvious Square could care less about bringing the series back to its roots.

The same can be said for the *Seiken Densetsu* games.  It's so sad.  :/


----------



## Envy (Sep 2, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> Its called a joke.



Jokes are hard to tell in text >3>


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 2, 2009)

Envy said:


> Jokes are hard to tell in text >3>



Internet rule number 349302-E. Whenever you are joking put an emoticon in your text. Otherwise you sound serious and as a result, sound like a fucking idiot.



See? Jokes

Anyway I recently uncovered a copy of Driver 2 for the PS1. I vaguelly remember playing it on the PS1 and I am very surprised people didn't like it. The game offers free roam carjacking that predates GTA3, very large maps to travel through, a long storyline that encompasses 4 cities spread across 2 disks (you only need to change disks after going to the third or fourth city and rest assured, it takes a LONG time until you unlock the third city), and the cutscenes were great. Sure the first game could be considered better. But the second was still a very good game for the PS1.


----------



## furrygamer84 (Sep 2, 2009)

Valkyria chronicles on ps3. I'm pretty sure it got good reviews, but it didn't seem like it sold much and I don't even see it in stores at all


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 2, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> Ahh, the *Romancing SaGa* series... I think it's ironic that the good chapters had the *SaGa* title changed in the states to *FF Legends*, 'cause ever since *SaGa Frontier* came into play, it really took a nosedive.  *Unlimited SaGa* hopefully closed the doors forever, 'cause it's obvious Square could care less about bringing the series back to its roots.
> 
> The same can be said for the *Seiken Densetsu* games.  It's so sad.  :/



Seiken Densetsu was great..


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 4, 2009)

Almost forgot Scaler. Kinda a Super Mario 64 ripoff, and so cheesy, it's good.


----------



## Zweihander (Sep 4, 2009)

Alundra.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 5, 2009)

Wizardry 8 (actually, the entire series, I guess).


----------



## DragonRift (Sep 5, 2009)

Zweihander said:


> Alundra.



THAT game loved to rip your brain straight from your skull and curb-stomp it repeatedly with some of the most frustrating puzzles I had ever played back then.  *chuckles*  Ahhh... I miss spending months trying to play games like this without using a FAQ.

I never did play the sequel...  >_>;


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 5, 2009)

Pixel Junk games. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Rai Toku (Sep 5, 2009)

An underrated game... Radical Dreamers. I had to play it through an emulator, being outside Japan, but despite it being a very simple game, it's still a good game in its own right, and lays down the backstory for Chrono Cross well. I'm not going to say any more -I need to get ready for work.


----------

